
Announcing Y Combinator Startup News (2007) - patomolina
https://news.ycombinator.com/announcingnews.html
======
chaostheory
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)

~~~
kasbah
> Each user's voting power will then be scaled based on whether they vote for
> good stories or bad ones.

I guess they gave up on that? Would be interesting to hear how it panned out.

------
ramblenode
> You can tell a lot about the users of a site like this from the the links
> they post and their comments in discussions. There are a number of Reddit
> users that I know only by their usernames, but I know must be smart from the
> things they've written. We're counting on the same phenomenon to help us
> decide who to fund.

It sounds like "karma" may have a deeper meaning than on Reddit. Do good
things--they may literally pay off one day.

~~~
elmigranto
> Do good things

I think popular ones would be more accurate.

------
pori
The community sure has come along way. I appreciate that the design is still
pretty much the same. Even still running on Arc lang!

